# School Shooting on Anniversary of Sandy Hook



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Possible shooting at Colorado school - Video on NBCNews.com


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Just saw that. SO far 2 injured and shooter inside still possibly from what I just heard on the news. Here come the anti gun nuts again!! I can hear the ****ers now!


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

They say the shooter killed himself. 2 victims injured, one in critical condition


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The first one was a big stage show, this one probly is too or will be used for one....it's like having a whiny, naggy wife the government these days I swear!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

How long will it take for the first gun grabber to latch onto this?
My guess is before the end of the day.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad I'm stocked up


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

the gun-grabbing has already started on Twitter. People are like
#Arapahoe #enoughisenough #guncontrol

:roll:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Better make buy some more magazines and ammo before this heats up again.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Talk radio was saying the shooter used a shotgun. You know, Joe Biden's weapon of choice...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Queue pos Pearce Morgan too..

I reload and I'm stocked with lead and primers. Need to order some powder though. Tons of cases... Plus I live in Texas. 

I'm sure the gun grabbers will be howling. 

Btw, my friends two sons go to school there. Thankfully they weren't near the shooter.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I heard a black man who was open carrying killed the assailant.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The shooter was using a shotgun. I blame Joe "get yourself a shotgun" Biden. I bet that shotgun was black and scary looking.


----------

